# Won't commit to stay or to leave.



## trying2cope (May 26, 2008)

I am stuck between and rock and a hard place. My husband left and now he won't commit to work on the marriage, but he also won't commit to getting a divorce. He knows that I don't believe in divorce and will do everything possible (especially for the sake of our son) to make our marriage work. He brings one outfit to the house at a time because he said it would be too hard for him to move out a second time. I know he needs time to figure things out, but how long can a person live in this limbo without exploding?


----------



## hitrockbottom (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been wandering the same thing...my wife is in limbo on whether she wants to stay in our marriage or not


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...on/1349-how-do-i-cope-my-husband-leaving.html

This is an important part of the puzzle for most people to comment on your situation if they haven't kept up.

As for your husband bringing stuff piece at a time home, atleast he is testing the waters.

I think you will be best served not focusing on your husband but rather healing yourself. 

draconis


----------



## trying2cope (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunately, I think this is common and they only thing to do is wait and be patient. My question is how do I long wait....at this point my answer is as long as it takes. My son deserves that. My problem is that I am starting to feel like I don't want him back anymore. The more he hurts me (by being disrespectful), the harder it will be for us to get things back.


----------

